# Carboot Trio



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got these three bargains for a tenner at a car boot this morning...I was home by 09:15 with the booty, before pics;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And the after shots;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And a few more pics;









[


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> Got these three bargains for a tenner at a car boot this morning...I was home by 09:15 with the booty, before pics;


Nice haul there mate :thumbsup:

I think I like the Rotary best...one of there pre-copy everyone efforts! Is the gold plating worn or just in need of a clean?

The Ricoh is probably the most unusual of the bunch - they're surprisingly good.

Was this haul from an older gent by any chance? They always seem to have vintage goodies!

We were at the car boot this morning and I managed to pick up a Bentley (ie the car maker) Sekonda watch mint in box...I won't hijack your thread though, I'll post it in new watches later


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The Ricoh dial from different angles;


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

not bad for a early sunday morning mooch around. whats the saying an earlybird catches the worm !


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I was out at 07:35 to the local boot fair but nothing doing so went a bit further afield and got those three, also got the 1950's driving gloves with lambswool ling never used for a quid! I bought them as a photo prop but they even fit, how good's that?

I had to fit new glasses to the Ricoh and Rotary but the Limit cleaned up fine, the plating on the Rotary is ok but has had a few knockes here and there but they're not noticable on the wrist...the Limit plating is very good but has suffered when the back has been taken off before as the natural lever point is against the lugs and they all show some marks because of this again not visible on the wrist.

They all are keeping good time so far, think I'll keep the two autos and flip the Limit as I have a very similar Accurist, Spain on Tuesday for three weeks and that means 3 Spanish boot fairs and an old watch guy stands every week usually...got the Euro's ready and waiting!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a few more;


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent!! very well done :thumbsup: I like all 3 

Cheers martin


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Good bag of watches when cleaned. Ricoh used to make cameras - that's my favourite watch of the three. Thanks for showing them.

:thumbsup:

mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent haul they all look very nice indeed especially like the Ricoh didn't realise they made watches , knew they did cameras , believe they have a manufacturing plant in Coventry.

Good photos to well done


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got a couple of Ricoh's, they do pop up from time to time, finding history about them isn't easy, the modern company doesn't make watches anymore


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

pg tips said:


> got a couple of Ricoh's, they do pop up from time to time, finding history about them isn't easy, the modern company doesn't make watches anymore


printers now AFAIK :dontgetit:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

seem to remember them making small motors? etc for Tamiya remote controlled cars also IIRC?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Another great haul Stefano,you must have eagle eyes to spot all the watches you do!

i managed to find about 50 watches last year at local booty's,this year i've found just one!,i must have cleared my area of watches last year? 

I also,like you,enjoy the cleaning up process,its very satisfying to see the results of one's efforts,anyway they look fantastic,great work! k:


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

they scrubbed up well

Good find and good looking watches as well :notworthy:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Like that Ricoh, very nice! Quite collectable and a lovely dial! :lol:


----------



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovely haul.

And yes, being in the printing industry, Ricoh are one of the fairly well known current Digital Printing equipment suppliers.

How are boot sales nowadays? Are they crowded with dealers and re-sellers sorting through boxes as soon as the gates open? Do you find you have to get there really, really early and elbow your way to the bottom of boxes?

thanks


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice finds B)

I haven't found much in the way of watches this year though I managed an ols Rotary a couple of weeks ago..










From '71..










good luck in the morning :thumbsup:

John


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I know of a copuple of decent local ish car boots that are pretty good and you don't have to get up that early at least for one of them...just got back from 3 weeks in Spain with just two new watches from car boots there, only one works though but at 12 Euro the pair you can't complain...pictures to follow in aday or so when I've sifted through the email and post!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice Rotary JB, I am a sucker for instcription I always think it enhances a watch.


----------

